# Strange Button Bug



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

Okay, I didnt want to say the long story but I figured it'll make some laughs.

I was typing and I was typing I couldnt stop sneezing. So I tapped some buttons by mistake as I sneezed and that opened up a big can of problems.

All I was doing was trying to press the apostrophe and I guess because I hit that with the shift and Fn by accident I think. I dont remember what i pressed. I just accidently pressed the keyboard and when i went to test the apostrophe the nightmare started. A weird square root symbol with the number 56 on it would come on if i pressed it on the search menu and if i entered it in text pad the current time and date with the type section jumping a row up and at the beginning of the time and the pc would go on standby. Now i dont know what the hell was happening but i couldnt shake it off when I pressed that button all those things would happen every time. I pressed it a lot of times and everytime i would have to go on standby. what a nightmare. I then figured if i pressed down fn the apostrophe would come up but only then. anything else was a strange error. Ooh, and another thing it would also do is that it would disable my mouse pad which i didnt even know it was my mouse pad. i thought it was my moniter screen. the symbol looks to me more like a monitor screen than a touch pad. Eventually after trying all of this, First I got lucky on figuring out how the hell to get out of standby. I had to disable standby power button. Then I restarted my pc, I uninstalled my keyboard driver, I deleted a ton of registry keyboard registries. I went to windows and deleted all of the keyboard and other .inf i could find. Almost nothing. Alll of the combinations of all of this acts would appear as it would go away but the problem would come right back. I then of course installed several remapping programs and read all of the articles online. I finally did a system restore that was a total nightmare. I had system restore for nothing. It didnt change anything. That never seems to work. I finally out of touching it so much got it to a minimum of just pressing it a few times and it worked but if i pressed it repeatedly or held it go back to the clock backspace and disable mouse.Then finally, after doing all that and throwing in the towel of these of these absurd problems. I said F it. After installing so many programs and deleting so many registries and files before i mess things up further im just going to refresh give it some time before i get back in the wagon and retry my system restore. of course i couldnt. i only had one and that one was already used for nothing because it didnt even work. i had the option to undo that one which i did. Once i did, it magically started to work more normal. it still gives the issues of backspacing and jumping one row up but if i held it for a long time but its more and more rare and now that i tried it it appears gone. Dont know what caused this or how I fixed it. I am sure its not keyboard issue as it works fine. Everything works fine and its pretty new. I havent hit or abused it or liquid or anything. When I press it it works and responds. I almost thought I had to reinstall windows. Any one know what the issue was? I pressed all the letters I mustve pressed by accident in every possible combination multiple times. And no type of remapping would work. After many hours wasted i sort of fixed it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Set the keyboard to Default Reset Keyboard settings to default in Windows 10/8/7


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

yep. tried that one multiple times. That didnt work. That was the most useless one.

Update: Right after I posted this the issue was gone forever. Completely fixed for no reason as I had stopped any other method.


----------

